# New and having horrible luck with adopting a hedgie!



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi, I'm Shae and for the past 3 or 4 months, I have been trying to adopt a baby hedgie...

I initially contacted this one breeder, and the first litter I had reserved a hedgie in, the mother ignored the babies and they eventually ended up dying 
After that, I reserved a hedgie in the breeder's next litter (which was due for Valentine's Day), and neither of the two couples she 'bred' actually ended up having the babies...
So apparently my breeder is having horrible luck with breeding this year, so I was referred to another breeder in the same area.

Hopefully this time all goes well?
:|


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I would not say that is "horrible luck". Breeding hedgehogs is in no way easy, and it's not uncommon for pairings to not take, or for the babies to die. Don't be so discouraged.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Breeding usually does not go well during the winter. Have patience.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

yes, but I just want to bring my (future) baby home so bad!!!

I've been researching hedgehogs for months, and when I finally got around contacting a breeder this happens 

I'm hoping the litter that is expected to be born in March will not go through any mishaps!

And actually, I'm thinking this litter might be more convenient in terms of timing anyway, since I will be moving soon so I will be able to bring my new hedgie to the new home, instead of him/her experiencing a stressful move!


----------



## tscanio45 (Feb 20, 2010)

ya thats a good idea... honestly I had a rough time getting one too. I live in Gainesville, Fl and I found a girl in Orlando on craigslist who didn't want her hedgehog anymore. We agreed to meet up and if all went well and the me and the hedgie were meant to be then we would get it. So i drove the 2 hours to Orlando, paid 40 bucks worth of gas and 10 bucks worth of tolls, for the girl to stand me up because she already sold them. Meanwhile she didn't have the decency to call. I thought I was never going to get my hedgie and I was really heart broken because I thought I was going to be bringing him home. But now I have my hedge (Edge the Hedge) and we are bonding well, besides the fact he is a pooping machine. I am really glad with the way things worked out. Just be patient.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

tscanio45 said:


> ya thats a good idea... honestly I had a rough time getting one too. I live in Gainesville, Fl and I found a girl in Orlando on craigslist who didn't want her hedgehog anymore. We agreed to meet up and if all went well and the me and the hedgie were meant to be then we would get it. So i drove the 2 hours to Orlando, paid 40 bucks worth of gas and 10 bucks worth of tolls, for the girl to stand me up because she already sold them. Meanwhile she didn't have the decency to call. I thought I was never going to get my hedgie and I was really heart broken because I thought I was going to be bringing him home. But now I have my hedge (Edge the Hedge) and we are bonding well, besides the fact he is a pooping machine. I am really glad with the way things worked out. Just be patient.


That's awful that the person made you drive all the way there only to stand you up


----------



## tscanio45 (Feb 20, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> tscanio45 said:
> 
> 
> > ya thats a good idea... honestly I had a rough time getting one too. I live in Gainesville, Fl and I found a girl in Orlando on craigslist who didn't want her hedgehog anymore. We agreed to meet up and if all went well and the me and the hedgie were meant to be then we would get it. So i drove the 2 hours to Orlando, paid 40 bucks worth of gas and 10 bucks worth of tolls, for the girl to stand me up because she already sold them. Meanwhile she didn't have the decency to call. I thought I was never going to get my hedgie and I was really heart broken because I thought I was going to be bringing him home. But now I have my hedge (Edge the Hedge) and we are bonding well, besides the fact he is a pooping machine. I am really glad with the way things worked out. Just be patient.
> ...


ya i know.... it still surprises me to find out how inconsiderate people can be. I end up driving 4 hours for nothing and i was late to work. It was really disappointing because I thought I was gonna bring him home that day. But now I have Edge and I'm glad I do


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

I totally know how you feel about circumstances not working out. 
I was first introduced with hedgehogs in January when I saw the hedgehogs in Arlington, Texas. I waited two weeks with that, and never was approved. Big Disappointments there.

Then I found a guy who wanted to rehome his 1.5 year old male hedgehog down in S. NJ and i was totally looking forward to it. Except, the night before he had changed his mind. Totally upset because I was totally looking forward to it since i was going to get a hedgehog really quickly after learning they were pets. 

On the Friday (the day I was supposed to pick up the 1.5 year old) I got an email from a breeder who had hoglets for a reasonable price up in Massachusetts. I was so excited. I am happier that I had time to do more research and prepare better then just get an older hedgehog and not know what to expect. I waited 5-6 weeks, and going to pick him up 03/20/2010! Totally Excited. 

So, just hold on, and something better will come along if something doesn't go as planned. As people may say it's not the person choosing the hedgehog, it's the hedgehog that chooses the person. . I think my guy has picked me. Yey.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

hedgehogs4ever said:


> I totally know how you feel about circumstances not working out.
> I was first introduced with hedgehogs in January when I saw the hedgehogs in Arlington, Texas. I waited two weeks with that, and never was approved. Big Disappointments there.
> 
> Then I found a guy who wanted to rehome his 1.5 year old male hedgehog down in S. NJ and i was totally looking forward to it. Except, the night before he had changed his mind. Totally upset because I was totally looking forward to it since i was going to get a hedgehog really quickly after learning they were pets.
> ...


yes, but omggg taking so long 

i was supposed to hear from my new breeder 5 days ago, and the hedgies are supposed to be born around now :/

not sure what's going on there either


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Babies don't always arrive when they're supposed to. Perhaps they are late and she is waiting until they are born to contact you. Write to her and ask.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Nancy said:


> Babies don't always arrive when they're supposed to. Perhaps they are late and she is waiting until they are born to contact you. Write to her and ask.


yeah, I'm just worried because the breeder has not contacted me :/
I'm thinking of looking at another place again because she STILL hasn't contacted me after I sent her two e-mails


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Which breeder is this?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

LizardGirl said:


> Which breeder is this?


She doesn't have a website
but her name is Melanie and she's based in Montreal, Canada
I got her as a reference from the other breeder Melanie Guimond (sp?) who I believe frequents this site


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Have you still not heard? Is it March break there by any chance? If so, perhaps she is away. Try sending her 2 or 3 emails and mark as urgent. Sometimes mail does go out into cyberspace somewhere never to be seen again. :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Nancy said:


> Have you still not heard? Is it March break there by any chance? If so, perhaps she is away. Try sending her 2 or 3 emails and mark as urgent. Sometimes mail does go out into cyberspace somewhere never to be seen again. :lol:


yeah, no reply yet 
I'll try sending her an e-mail again, and hopefully she replies!
I'm pet-sitting my friend's hedgehog at the moment, and it's making me want a hedgehog of my own even more!!!!!


----------

